# Updated pics of my sheep



## WindyIndy (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry that I haven't done this sooner, it's been crazy for me this summer. I know these aren't very good and I'll try and get new ones soon. I just found these on my phone 

As you can see, the girls are in a smaller pen then I would like. I made the mistake of not banding my ram lambs and they decided to mature faster on me then I thought they would (at one 5 months!!)  So I had to put the ewes in the smaller ram pen and the put Daddy in the big pen with his sons.  Everyone is losing their nuts next year   I will say though, that after getting Chewy (my ram) out on the longer grass he sure did BEEF OUT!! I think he gained over 50lbs!!


----------



## Sumi (Oct 30, 2016)

They're looking good!


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------

